# How Do You Create a Pure Guppy Strain?



## froggle1

I've had my guppies for at least a year now. I've meant to breed them, but i just don't understand the concept. I know you choose a male and female you like and breed them, but how do you mke a pure strain that could last for years?


----------



## gingerael

are you looking to create a new strain or just keep an already established strain?


----------



## froggle1

I am trying to make a strain, but I have heard some people say they interbreed, while some say it is bad. I've bought a second tank to keep my females, but the fry die from their parents eating them. I think I can create a strain, but I don't know how to keep it pure.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids

froggle1 said:


> I am trying to make a strain, but I have heard some people say they interbreed, while some say it is bad. I've bought a second tank to keep my females, but the fry die from their parents eating them. I think I can create a strain, but I don't know how to keep it pure.


 
Inbreeding is bad, just like it is with humans. If inbred the fry (or human) doesnt get a new set of genes, and it continues to have the same genes from the same 2 people, so it will have the potential to have the lower immune system, and be subjectable to more diseases and such since it doesnt get a fresh strain of DNA...that is as basic as I can put it without going all scientific on here. 

If you are looking to create a pure strain of guppies, the basic would be for example to take a male turq fancy guppy and a female turq fancy guppy (not related) and mate them. Just before the mother gives birth, put her in a seperate breeding tank, once she has had the babies, remove her. This way you dont get your fry ate. However, keep in mind, once those fry are sexable you need to split them up based on sex or you will end up with HUNDREDS of guppies, inbred, in no time at all. 

Here...these links might help you in your research...
guppies - Breeding Strategies
Breeding Guppies
How to Breed and Raise Fancy Guppies


----------



## froggle1

So, if I have kids with someone related to me, the children may be blind or weak or something like that.


----------



## Mikaila31

strains are created by inbreeding, just like any other "breed" of animal. Its generally referred to as line breeding and is a specific technique of inbreeding. Properly done it works OK, but its not quite as easy as it seems. A pool or group that is inbreeding will eventually fail if you never introduce new genetic material. That is a fish, usually with traits similar to the ones you are after but is not related to your fish, which is called outcrossing.

Inbreeding does not happen instantly and depends a lot on genetics. Usually with a healthy parent generation with fish that are from very different souses you can go awhile if your do it correctly, before you need to outcross. If both parent fish though are carriers of a genetic mutation it will show up very quickly in offspring. Eventually if inbreeding continues offspring will all become very very similar to each other. Diversity though is they key to any species success. If they are all so similar they have the same weaknesses. So genetic diseases show up, or a actual disease will come an wipe them all out. 

Its the same with like pure bred dogs for example. Each breed is the result of line breeding. Many breeds are prone to common genetic diseases, some have very short life spans. Often though you can find breeders who have done careful breeding to guarantee against a certain genetic disease. Aquarium fish strains, especially livebearers are line bred. Same with any other "breed" of cat, horse, cow, chicken, ect... A lot of the things that make a breed are mutations, weiner dog is long, guppy may be solidly black, balloon fish is short, cow is black an white. <They are all mutations from the original species. Mutations can happen anywhere in the DNA. While some not at all harmful, some are deadly, other are controversial. Some are right on the line, Scottish fold cats can have folded ears or normal ears. No ethical breeder though would breed two cats that showed folded ears, because it is very likely the offspring will have a sever mutation in cartilage and bone structure.

Too keep a strains pure with fish, most breeders cull the offspring. How much varies depending on the breeder. Basically you pick a group of offspring that show the best traits you are after and remove the rest from the line. Then you just use those offspring and the parents to continue the line.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids

froggle1 said:


> So, if I have kids with someone related to me, the children may be blind or weak or something like that.


In a manner of words, yeah. 

The links I provided goes in detail on the different ways to breed guppies depending on what type of strains you are interested in and ways to go about doing it.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids

Mikaila31 said:


> Scottish fold cats can have folded ears or normal ears. No ethical breeder though would breed two cats that showed folded ears, because it is very likely the offspring will have a sever mutation in cartilage and bone structure. quote]
> 
> I caught that episode last week too...it was pretty interesting. I forget if it was Animal Planet or Nat Geo Wild.


----------



## Mikaila31

LasColinasCichlids said:


> Mikaila31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scottish fold cats can have folded ears or normal ears. No ethical breeder though would breed two cats that showed folded ears, because it is very likely the offspring will have a sever mutation in cartilage and bone structure. quote]
> 
> I caught that episode last week too...it was pretty interesting. I forget if it was Animal Planet or Nat Geo Wild.
> 
> 
> 
> I learned that from researching, I wish to have a Scottish fold someday. They are the most adorable kitties EVER!:lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## LasColinasCichlids

Mikaila31 said:


> LasColinasCichlids said:
> 
> 
> 
> I learned that from researching, I wish to have a Scottish fold someday. They are the most adorable kitties EVER!:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, they are amazing cats. Down the road (many years away) after my Maine **** lives his life out, Scottish Folds are on my list as top 3 for next cat breed. Ragdolls are awesome too. I would love a Savannah, but I dont have an extra $5-20K laying around, lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## froggle1

I have a black and white cat that may be part maine ****. My other cat is probably part manx!


----------

